# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Esprit de meute a la noix

## Clad

Bonjour,

Je ne m'adresse pas specialement au staff, mais a nous tous, les utilisateurs du forum.

J'en ai un peu marre de cet esprit de bande qui a toujours un peu caracterise ce forum mais qui est est de plus en plus flagrant dernierement.

Si encore ce n'etait que dans la partie "bistrot", bon, ducks will be ducks. Mais rien que cette semaine ca fait deux fois dans la partie "jeux video".

Moi aussi les interventions de certains nouveaux me consternent. Mais malheureusement, ecrire comme un cochon est la norme sur beaucoup de forums. Quand un nouveau arrive et qu'il n'a pas "nos" codes, est ce vraiment necessaire de lui rentrer dans le lard immediatement ?

Ca ne nous tuerait pas d'essayer d'expliquer avec un peu de tact et sans ironie facile qu'il y a une charte, pourquoi elle est la et pourquoi elle est importante. C'est pas parce que quelqu'un est formate a l'utilisation d'autres forums moins bien tenu qu'il est un debile profond irrecuperable. Et ca ne merite pas un cyber-lynchage.

Gardez a l'esprit qu'ils sont souvent assez jeune. Imaginez la meme chose IRL: 20 adultes qui s'acharnent sur un ado qui a le malheur de parler comme un... ado. Pas vraiment reluisant. Vous le feriez pas en vrai, alors pourquoi sur un forum ?

Faisons un petit effort.

----------


## Darkath

C'est parceque je me suis pris des points sur mon premier post ici,  et me suis fait reprendre a plusIeur reprises par la meute,  que j'ai fait des efforts.  Voit ca comme un filtre a debilos.

----------


## Karhmit

Totalement d'accord avec toi Clad. Je propose que l'on modobell les messages des nouveaux qui ne respectent pas l'orthographe pour que ce soient les modérateurs qui les rappellent à l'ordre. Ce sera moins violent comme premier contact et plus légitime.

Et une fois que les nouveaux sont bien installés et qu'ils ont pris leurs marques, on les tacle en solo ou en meute  :Bave: .

---------- Post added at 10h51 ---------- Previous post was at 10h50 ----------

Mais en même temps, ça enlève une occasion de bannir sk-flown...

----------


## Dar

L'acharnement et l'effet de meute par une pseudo élite supérieure  c'est naze je suis bien d'accord.

Maintenant je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne dirait pas les choses comme elles sont non plus. Si t'écris comme un illettré et/ou comme un gars qui n'a aucun respect pour le lecteur, je vois vraiment pas pourquoi on ne ferait pas la remarque en l'état.

Comme dit Darkath c'est quand même un sacré filtre. Si la personne n'est pas capable de reconnaitre ce qu'on lui dit et ne va pas au delà...

Et puis je suis pas certain que la modobell Boulon soit moins violente :D

----------


## Anonyme32145

De toutes façons, c'est simple, ce comportement est normalement hors-charte.




> - Règle N°3 : Vous n'êtes pas dans une garderie. Écrivez correctement (pas de langage SMS, de la ponctuation et une orthographe correcte). Pas d'agressivité gratuite, de provocations ou de règlement de comptes (on ne publie pas les conversations privées sans l'accord des deux parties), *pas d'humiliation des nouveaux arrivants et des néophytes.*


Du coup il suffit de prévenir la modération, qui tire les bretelles du nouveau et qui devrait aussi remonter les bretelles de la meute. 

Après entre la théorie et la pratique, je ne sais pas ce qui peut se passer !

----------


## Anon26492

Ta signature  ::siffle::

----------


## Da-Soth

Quand tu t'inscris ici, tu signes une charte. 100% des débiles qui se font tacler ne l'ont pas lu et donc ne respectent pas leur lecteur. Je ne vois pas pourquoi, je ferais l'effort d'être respectueux d'un type qui ne respecte même pas la charte qu'il n'a pas lu.

Ce forum a une identité et se distingue largement de la masse de l'internet parce que tu as une meute (et encore elle reste à définir) qui te fait apprendre rapidement les règles ici en vigueur. Soit tu t'adaptes et tu as ta place soit tu vas crever ailleurs. Et n’exagérons rien, le cyber lynchage, comme tu l'appelles, n'est pas bien violent ou alors tu ne traines pas assez sur certains forum de MMO ou d'éditeurs célèbres.

Maintenant il faudrait être gentil et plein de compassion pour quelqu'un qui ne fait aucun effort, qui aimerait que tu like sa vidéo ou que tu l'aides à développer son serveur illegal  ? Si c'est le forum que tu proposes Clad, si c'est ce genre de forum qui te fait tripper, monte le tien et filtre l’inscription. Il sera tout beau, tout propre et à ton image. Tu peux également te proposer comme modo, ils en cherchent.

Je reste persuadé que si ce forum est agréable c'est justement parce qu'il existe ce filtre au premier post.

----------


## Teto

D'autant que pour au moins un des deux cas dont tu parles, Clad, cela n'a pas été un lynchage mais plutôt une mise en garde gentille et même plutôt bienveillante, surtout quand on compare à d'autres réactions à ce même message posté sur d'autres fora. Je trouve que la meute (moi compris, j'ai hurlé avec les autres) c'est même bien comportée, sans aucune virulence ni violence, et sans mépris aucun.

Rien que pour cet exemple, si cela t'agace vraiment, ben change de forum.

Par contre je comprends que l'on puisse mal le prendre, surtout quand on est soi-même passé par là...

----------


## Nattefrost

La meute doit mordre au jarret, pas tuer l'animal : poësie:.
C'est la plupart du temps ce qui se passe. Après c'est à celui qui s'est fait mordre de prendre la décision de revenir en prenant plus de précautions ou de ne pas revenir.

Le summum restant celui sur le topic Europa IV, je sais toujours pas s'il se payait nos tronches ou pas  ::P:  .

----------


## Da-Soth

> Le summum restant celui sur le topic Europa IV, je sais toujours pas s'il se payait nos tronches ou pas  .


Très bon exemple. 3 pages d'inepties pour gérer 1 utilisateur qui pose des questions sans queue ni tête sur un jeu pas encore sortie. Tout ça alors qu'il avait déjà pourri le topic d'Anno où il se faisait plus ou moins ignorer royalement. Sans compter qu’apparemment, ça a modebell dans tout les sens.

----------


## Karhmit

> Quand tu t'inscris ici, tu signes une charte. 100% des débiles qui se font tacler ne l'ont pas lu et donc ne respectent pas leur lecteur. Je ne vois pas pourquoi, je ferais l'effort d'être respectueux d'un type qui ne respecte même pas la charte qu'il n'a pas lu.


On est pas non plus obligés de lui sauter sur la gueule à plusieurs. Quelqu'un poste un message avec des fautes d'orthographes ou je ne sais quoi, la personne suivante la tacle et on passe à autre chose. Le problème c'est que ça attire toujours de nombreuses personnes qui en profitent pour flooder des messages agressifs. Je vous sortirais bien des exemples, mais les topics ont été effacés et les personnes bannies quelques jours.

----------


## Da-Soth

Avec un seul post, l'OP pensera avoir affaire à un rageux. Je ne suis pas sur que ce soit pédagogique.

Parce que sur ce dernier point, je suis d'accord. Inutile de s'acharner quand le message est bien passé. On a pas besoin de grammar nazi (personne est irréprochable) ni de chevalier blanc. Et si on voit que le message n'est vraiment pas passé, la modobell doit entrer en action.

Et en même temps, je n'ai jamais vu un Attaché de Presse se faire basher uniquement parce qu'il est un Attaché de Presse. Ou alors je n'ai pas l'éducation nécessaire et je serais le premier à déplorer ce genre de comportement.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Ta signature


Haha c'est tellement vrai. Mais je n'ai pas dit que je ne le faisais pas, juste que ce comportement était hors-charte ! Du coup j'assume si la modération me tire les bretelles.

----------


## Medjes

De plus, avant de poser ses premiers posts sur un forum, en général, on lit d'abord quelques sujets, plusieurs posts, etc... . Le mec qui arrive à l'arrache, avec ses gros sabots, qui n'a pas pris le temps de voir où il les pose, c'est tant pis pour lui.

----------


## Da-Soth

Comment tu me fais plaisir Medjes.  :Emo:

----------


## Karhmit

> De plus, avant de poser ses premiers posts sur un forum, en général, on lit d'abord quelques sujets, plusieurs posts, etc... . Le mec qui arrive à l'arrache, avec ses gros sabots, qui n'a pas pris le temps de voir où il les pose, c'est tant pis pour lui.


J'aime bien ce petit passe-droit pour être désagréable. " T'as fait une erreur alors je vais te niquer la gueule ! "

(Je parle évidemment pas des mecs qui viennent uniquement pour faire leur pub et qui de toute façon ne repasseront jamais)

----------


## Da-Soth

> J'aime bien ce petit passe-droit pour être désagréable. " T'as fait une erreur alors je vais te niquer la gueule ! "
> 
> (Je parle évidemment pas des mecs qui viennent uniquement pour faire leur pub et qui de toute façon ne repasseront jamais)


Je rejoins Medjes.

Ce n'est pas une simple erreur, un sa à la place du ça dans un message, une syntaxe approximative, une question un peu conne, je ne pense pas que ce forum soit rempli de gardiens de bon gout et du bon aloi.

Généralement, enfin de ce que je constate et je peux me tromper, la "meute" se déchaîne quand on voit que le type est clairement débile et/ou qu'il prend ses lecteurs pour des cons.

Souviens toi des exemples mythiques qui sont devenus des mêmes ici. "Est ce les meilleurs" et autres "Répondez maintenant".

----------


## Medjes

> Comment tu me fais plaisir Medjes.


Bah tu sais, on peut pas non plus être toujours en désaccord et se bouffer le nez hein... y'a des fois, faut se faire des bisous.




> J'aime bien ce petit passe-droit pour être désagréable. " T'as fait une erreur alors je vais te niquer la gueule ! "


Il y a erreur et erreur. "Hops pardon, désolé, faux numéro". Et "Hops, salut les bouseux, pousse toi de la ducon , que j'm'y mette, allez bebert, fais peter la mousse !"

Quand tu vas chez des gens / entreprises / pays / endroit, TU TE RENSEIGNES. 

Si tu le fais pas, c'est pas une "erreur". C'est que soit tu t'en branles et tu espères que ça passe, soit... t'es con. 


Edit:

Re-bisou Da Soth !

----------


## Karhmit

> Souviens toi des exemples mythiques qui sont devenus des mêmes ici. "Est ce les meilleurs" et autres "Répondez maintenant".


De ces exemples, je me souviens surtout de pauvres types poussés à bout. Plutôt que de calmer le jeu ou de leur expliquer toute de suite les règles, le topic devenait n'importe quoi et enfonçait le mec qui du coup sortait ce que sont devenus des memes. Ça reste de la moquerie sur des personnes qui ne maitrisent pas forcément bien la langue française.

Et c'est exactement ce qui est en train de se passer ici. J'ajoute aussi le type qui se disait handicapé et qui s'est bien fait rentrer dedans parce que son orthographe était pas top (et aussi parce qu'il posait une question hors charte  ::ninja:: ).

Je reste dans l'idée qu'il est bien plus galant de s'attaquer aux personnes qui peuvent se défendre. Comme medjes et ses teckels.

---------- Post added at 17h38 ---------- Previous post was at 17h35 ----------




> Il y a erreur et erreur. "Hops pardon, désolé, faux numéro". Et "Hops, salut les bouseux, pousse toi de la ducon , que j'm'y mette, allez bebert, fais peter la mousse !"
> 
> Quand tu vas chez des gens / entreprises / pays / endroit, TU TE RENSEIGNES. 
> 
> Si tu le fais pas, c'est pas une "erreur". C'est que soit tu t'en branles et tu espères que ça passe, soit... t'es con.


Sauf que poster sur un forum n'est pas si évident que ça. Pour beaucoup, ça doit être leur premier forum. Alors je ne sais pas comment tu étais au début de ton inscription sur ton premier forum, mais je sais que moi, du haut de mes 16 ans à l'époque, je devais pas mal ressembler à ces personnes, avec une écriture sms et une incompréhension devant l'organisation du forum. Alors je comprends tout à fait ton point de vue, mais il faut parfois penser que le type débarque en terrain inconnu et qu'il n'a peut-être même pas le réflexe de se renseigner. C'est peut-être un tort pour lui, mais je pense qu'il mérite l'indulgence. Ou alors une vanne bien sentie, mais par une personne. Pas un acharnement.

----------


## Downto

> Et c'est exactement ce qui est en train de se passer ici.


Là justement le bonhomme s'est fait pourrir, mais il a réagi assez vite en faisant un message correctement orthographié. Et du coup tout est rentré dans l'ordre (avant que ça reparte pour tout autre chose). C'est aussi une autre forme de sélection. Celui qui se braque direct et réagit en en rajoutant n'aurait peut-être pas fait long feu ici. Celui qui dit "pitié, je n'avais pas lu la charte, veuillez m'excuser messeigneurs", je ne vois pas le problème. Il a même rapidement fait preuve de bon esprit.

Ceci dit, le newbie bashing, c'est clairement pas mon truc.

----------


## Karhmit

> Là justement le bonhomme s'est fait pourrir, mais il a réagi assez vite en faisant un message correctement orthographié. Et du coup tout est rentré dans l'ordre (avant que ça reparte pour tout autre chose). C'est aussi une autre forme de sélection. Celui qui se braque direct et réagit en en rajoutant n'aurait peut-être pas fait long feu ici. Celui qui dit "pitié, je n'avais pas lu la charte, veuillez m'excuser messeigneurs", je ne vois pas le problème. Il a même rapidement fait preuve de bon esprit.
> 
> Ceci dit, le newbie bashing, c'est clairement pas mon truc.


Le truc c'est que si je me souviens bien (mais je peux me tromper) le newbie bashing était la chasse gardée de Boulon. C'était un message bien senti et incendiaire et si le mec insistait, il en prenait pour son grade. Sinon il rentrait dans le rang. Et c'est quelque chose que je trouvais sain, de part la position qu'avait Boulon sur le forum et sur l'aspect ponctuel de l'affaire. Là on a affaire à une meute pas très belle, parce qu'elle s'acharne sur quelqu'un de démuni, qui débarque et qui se retrouve d'un coup avec 5 ou 6 personnes qui lui pourrissent la gueule. Et évidemment, comme dans la plupart des cas la personne se braque et devient agressive, les autres en rajoutent, persuadés qu'ils sont dans leur bon droit parce que leur adversaire est hors charte.

----------


## Downto

Dans les grandes lignes je suis d'accord, et l'aspect "meute" me gêne. Je pense qu'il y a malgré tout divers degrés de bashing: le dernier en date était relativement modéré, et s'est bien terminé. Il y a plusieurs degrés de connerie aussi, et j'en viens à penser que parfois, rarement, le bashing est franchement mérité à défaut d'être élégant. Le type qui vient recruter pour son serveur privé mais continue de hurler que même si c'est illégal il est pas HC, j'ai pas pleuré pour lui.

Pire, je l'avoue, j'ai même ri.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Le truc c'est que si je me souviens bien (mais je peux me tromper) le newbie bashing était la chasse gardée de Boulon.


Tu te trompes pas, c'était la bonne époque.  :Emo:

----------


## Medjes

Faut pas deconner non plus, ,on pousse pas les mecs au suicide hein.. 

Enfin bon, de toutes façon, le cas est simple à traiter: si tu penses que ça va trop loin, un coup de modobell et hop. 

On ne pourra pas trop departager ceux qui pensent comme moi que c'est pas super mechant voir meme formateur (mais oui, une leçon apprise à la dure, je l'accorde), de ceux qui pensent qu'on devrait etre plus...patient ( c'est pour eviter le mot bizounours et la relance de 10)

----------


## Aghora

> Le truc c'est que si je me souviens bien (mais je peux me tromper) le newbie bashing était la chasse gardée de Boulon. C'était un message bien senti et incendiaire et si le mec insistait, il en prenait pour son grade. Sinon il rentrait dans le rang. Et c'est quelque chose que je trouvais sain, de part la position qu'avait Boulon sur le forum et sur l'aspect ponctuel de l'affaire. Là on a affaire à une meute pas très belle, parce qu'elle s'acharne sur quelqu'un de démuni, qui débarque et qui se retrouve d'un coup avec 5 ou 6 personnes qui lui pourrissent la gueule. Et évidemment, comme dans la plupart des cas la personne se braque et devient agressive, les autres en rajoutent, persuadés qu'ils sont dans leur bon droit parce que leur adversaire est hors charte.


Non mais même si je comprends pourquoi il faisait ça, j'approuvais pas trop ses méthodes.

Sinon, +1 pour le reste.

----------


## Bah

> De ces exemples, je me souviens surtout de pauvres types poussés à bout. Plutôt que de calmer le jeu ou de leur expliquer toute de suite les règles, le topic devenait n'importe quoi et enfonçait le mec qui du coup sortait ce que sont devenus des memes.


Les deux exemples postés par Da-Soth, soit "Répondez maintenant" et "J'en ai trouvé beaucoup mais est-ce les meilleurs" sont justement tirés du message d'origine. C'est pour ça qu'ils sont géniaux et qu'ils ont pris. Tout comme  "répondez marquer ça ." que je ne désespère pas de voir devenir culte lui aussi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

répondez marquer ça


De rien, Bah.

----------


## Bah

> répondez marquer ça
> 
> 
> De rien, Bah.


Attention jeune barre chocolatée, l'espace avant la ponctuation est important. Répondez marquer ça .

----------


## Medjes

Aie aie aie. Je sens que je vais relancer le topic...

----------


## Tomaka17

J'ai rien contre un peu de "bashing" léger (moqueries, remarques pas méchantes), après tout ça fait office de "test de connerie".
C'est à dire que si le newbie le prend mal et répond des grossièretés sur nos mères, on sait que c'est un gros con qui n'a pas sa place ici. Par contre si le newbie le prend bien (par exemple monsieur serveur privé a plutôt bien réagi de ce côté là, moi je pensais que ça allait déraper quand quelqu'un l'a traité de débile), on sait que c'est peut être juste un excès de bêtise passager de sa part, mais qu'il pourrait s'intégrer avec un peu de volonté.

Ce que je trouve juste un peu con, c'est quand ça part en flood total avec des gifs ou des images hors sujet (je ne parle pas des facepalm ou autre), des discussions hors sujet ou des "maintenant.". Ca n'apporte rien au truc, c'est juste des private jokes pas drôles et qui servent à rien.

----------


## johnclaude

Est-ce qu'on peut biffler les nouveaux?

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> Par contre si le newbie le prend bien (par exemple monsieur serveur privé a plutôt bien réagi de ce côté là, moi je pensais que ça allait déraper quand quelqu'un l'a traité de débile)


Je l'ai traité de connard, il voulait m'offrir un verre.  :Cigare: 
Le topic a été effacé avant qu'on ait pu se donner rendez-vous.  :Emo:

----------


## Baron

Est-ce que, si, incidemment, on relève sur le premier post les éléments permettant d'identifier clairement un utilisateur qui se lance dans une manœuvre illégale au regard de la loi, telle la copie illicite, et qu'on initie une procédure à son encontre par dénonciation auprès du procureur compétent, et, que par là-même, les administrations coercitives, en droit de poursuivre le dit contrevenant, viennent à lui notifier chacune les montants, supposés ou réels, des préjudices subis par les tiers et, au demeurant, les amendes et majorations encourues du seul fait d'avoir outrepassé la loi, ça passe pour du newbie bashing en meute?

répondez marquer ça.

----------


## Shurin

> Est-ce que, si, incidemment, on relève sur le premier post les éléments permettant d'identifier clairement un utilisateur qui se lance dans une manœuvre illégale au regard de la loi, telle la copie illicite, et qu'on initie une procédure à son encontre par dénonciation auprès du procureur compétent, et, que par là-même, les administrations coercitives, en droit de poursuivre le dit contrevenant, viennent à lui notifier chacune les montants, supposés ou réels, des préjudices subis par les tiers et, au demeurant, les amendes et majorations encourues du seul fait d'avoir outrepassé la loi, ça passe pour du newbie bashing en meute?
> 
> répondez marquer ça.


Seulement si vous êtes plusieurs.

téocali

----------


## Flad

> Est-ce que, si, incidemment, on relève sur le premier post les éléments permettant d'identifier clairement un utilisateur qui se lance dans une manœuvre illégale au regard de la loi, telle la copie illicite, et qu'on initie une procédure à son encontre par dénonciation auprès du procureur compétent, et, que par là-même, les administrations coercitives, en droit de poursuivre le dit contrevenant, viennent à lui notifier chacune les montants, supposés ou réels, des préjudices subis par les tiers et, au demeurant, les amendes et majorations encourues du seul fait d'avoir outrepassé la loi, ça passe pour du newbie bashing en meute?
> 
> répondez marquer ça.


T'as rendu les 800€ toi ?!

----------


## Aghora

> J'ai rien contre un peu de "bashing" léger (moqueries, remarques pas méchantes), après tout ça fait office de "test de connerie".
> C'est à dire que si le newbie le prend mal et répond des grossièretés sur nos mères, on sait que c'est un gros con qui n'a pas sa place ici. Par contre si le newbie le prend bien (par exemple monsieur serveur privé a plutôt bien réagi de ce côté là, moi je pensais que ça allait déraper quand quelqu'un l'a traité de débile), on sait que c'est peut être juste un excès de bêtise passager de sa part, mais qu'il pourrait s'intégrer avec un peu de volonté.
> 
> Ce que je trouve juste un peu con, c'est quand ça part en flood total avec des gifs ou des images hors sujet (je ne parle pas des facepalm ou autre), des discussions hors sujet ou des "maintenant.". Ca n'apporte rien au truc, c'est juste des private jokes pas drôles et qui servent à rien.



Du bizutage en fait ?

----------


## Nattefrost

> Est-ce qu'on peut biffler les nouveaux?


 Riche idée !  ::):

----------


## Tomaka17

> Du bizutage en fait ?


Quand un attaché de presse ouvre un topic débile du style "répondez maintenant" ou "répondez marquer sa", oui.
Evidemment si c'est un topic normal, non.

----------


## Frypolar

> téocali


Oh putain, je l’avais oublié  ::XD:: .

----------


## Baron

> T'as rendu les 800€ toi ?!


J'ai fait un post estampillé "Épilogue"  :tired:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

héba on se prend pas pour de la merde ici  :ouaiouai: 

Je me demande comment vous le prendriez si, en arrivant dans une banque ou un autre établissement et que vous posez une question légitime puisque vous ne travaillez pas dans le domaine, en des termes peut-être approximatifs, on se foutait ouvertement de votre gueule, pour voir si vous méritez une réponse...

Je peux comprendre que les remarques sur l'orthographe ou la ponctuation soit nécessaire parfois, mais refuser de répondre à cause de ça, c'est vraiment ridicule et condescendant. Les gens ne viennent pas se faire éduquer, ici, pas la peine de prendre ce ton du monsieur je-sais-tout. Je penses qu'une simple remarque toute bête, genre "Attention, gniagniagnia orthographe blablabla charte!", tournée comme un conseil, puis une réponse à la demande si c'est dans la charte et si vous avez la réponse, et zou on passe à autre chose. Si y'a pas d'effort, modobell et puis c'est tout, c'est pas en 2 posts qu'un type va forcément s'adapter à un forum.

----------


## Tomaka17

La différence c'est qu'un mec qui vient ici va faire partie du forum et va au final lui donner une partie de son identité, contrairement au client qui repart après.

S'il faut faire une comparaison, on serait plus proche de l'entretien d'embauche que de la relation client.
Et un mec qui vient à un entretien d'embauche pour devenir banquier et qui ne sait pas ce que c'est un prêt par exemple, j'imagine qu'ils coupent vite court à l'entretien puis se foutent un peu de sa gueule en privé après.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Tu vas un peu loin là  :ouaiouai:  le mec il restera que s'il se sent à l'aise sur le forum...Il vient pas exprès pour s'intégrer.

---------- Post added at 09h06 ---------- Previous post was at 09h06 ----------

Il vous faut un CV et une lettre de motiv' aussi? Et c'est à VOUS de choisir qui à le droit de poster ou non?

----------


## Medjes

Ah ben tiens, tu m'as refilé le lien pour venir ici sur le topic dont je vais me servir comme exemple. Enfin un des deux. 

Exemple 1 : Salut ! J'ai un site que j'ai fait tout seul dans mon coin, un peu pourrave, sur les jeux en flash, où j'ai mis des jeux en flash que j'aime bien, et comme j'ai besoin de reconnaissance et de faire de la pub, je viens poster mon truc dans votre topic des jeux flash. C’est la première fois que je post ici, au lieu de me présenter, j'y vais direct, et je dis que mon classement c'est le meilleur. Ah, et comme vous réagissez pas, je vais refaire le même post, mais en créant le topic cette fois, ce sera plus visible, pour mon deuxième post.

Exemple 2: Salut! on se connait pas, je me présente pas, je viens poster une vidéo genre je suis le nouveau bref, ou le nouveau Cyprien/Norman. Je cherche du taf, et pour genre je suis super original, je vais monter deux vidéo avec ma copine, je vais créer un site genre c'est une mini série, et ho ! en fait le mec qui cherche dans la vidéo, c'est moi, et oh, je cherche vraiment ! Mais quelle coïncidence ! Que c'est original / rigolo...

Dans les deux cas, on nous prends pour des cons à vouloir nous faire gober un truc dont on sait pertinemment que c'est de la pub pour son site ou pour trouver un taf. 

Annoncez la couleur, les mecs, vous vous ferez (peut être) du coup rembarrer, mais plus sympathiquement, avec des conseils la plupart du temps. Là, c'est vraiment prendre les canards pour des cons.

Et ça, perso, j'aime pas.

----------


## Karhmit

> La différence c'est qu'un mec qui vient ici va faire partie du forum et va au final lui donner une partie de son identité, contrairement au client qui repart après.
> 
> S'il faut faire une comparaison, on serait plus proche de l'entretien d'embauche que de la relation client.
> Et un mec qui vient à un entretien d'embauche pour devenir banquier et qui ne sait pas ce que c'est un prêt par exemple, j'imagine qu'ils coupent vite court à l'entretien puis se foutent un peu de sa gueule en privé après.


Hahaha ouais t'as raison.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Dans les deux cas, on nous prends pour des cons à vouloir nous faire gober un truc dont on sait *pertinemment* que c'est de la pub pour son site ou pour trouver un taf.


Bof, c'est de la promotion, suffit de lui expliquer que sa promo n'est pas la bienvenue et qu'il lui suffit de passer 5 ans sur le forum pour avoir le droit de faire de la pub pour un truc nul dont on a rien à foutre (cf Akajouman :smile: ), mais y'a pas besoin de l'insulter ou de l'humilier pour ça. S'il se braque, bim modobell. 




> Annoncez la couleur, les mecs, vous vous ferez (peut *être*) du coup rembarre*r*, mais plus sympathiquement, avec des conseils la plupart du temps. Là, c'est vraiment prendre les canards pour des cons.


se faire rembarrer sympathiquement :smile: ça donne envie! Tu crois que c'est parce que t'es un pilier de forum (toi ou un autre) que le premier venu va se dire: "ah mais oui il à forcément raison je suis dans l'erreur!  ::o: " ?

----------


## Shapa

> Tu vas un peu loin là  le mec il restera que s'il se sent à l'aise sur le forum...Il vient pas exprès pour s'intégrer.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09h06 ---------- Previous post was at 09h06 ----------
> 
> Il vous faut un CV et une lettre de motiv' aussi? Et c'est à VOUS de choisir qui à le droit de poster ou non?


Oui mais non, le mec qui vient demander des conseils sur quelle CG choisir parce qu´il ne comprends rien et qu´il écrit en Francais, perso je n´ai jamais vu personne le rembarrer. Meme s´il demande si la CG se branche bien sur l´imprimante. 

Maintenant premier post avec un lien vers une chaine youtube avec un francais plus que basique je suis pour la lapidation. C´est pas une question de jugement ou d´élite. C´est une question de respect.

----------


## Karhmit

> Maintenant premier post avec un lien vers une chaine youtube avec un francais plus que basique je suis pour la lapidation. C´est pas une question de jugement ou d´élite. C´est une question de respect.


Hahahahahahahahahahahha.

----------


## znokiss

Et les premiers posts du genre : 

"oué jai des souci quand je lance Farcry il crash
jai mis les pilotes de la carte graphik a jour ms sa change rien

help pls"

C'est sur, c'est un débutant. Comme dit plus haut, le mec n'a pas lu la charte ni regardé le reste du forum et encore moins fait la moindre recherche. Si ça se trouve, c'est son premier post sur un forum de l'internet. Faudrait être gentil et lui expliquer, mais la tentation de poster des gifs d'oursons qui galopent est très très tentante. Au pire il se vexe et repart à jamais vers des contrées plus accueillantes (wink wink), au mieux il capte assez vite que c'était maladroit et apprend à faire mieux par la suite. 
Après, j'ai rarement vu de l'agressivité ou de la violence dans les propos. Mon avis est tant que ça reste de la déconne dans le cadre de la charte, ça passe. Et pour les newbie-haters, il y a toujours le point d'exclamation à côté de leurs posts.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Putain mais vous êtes qui pour réclamer du respect à tout va comme ça? C'est à cause du postcount? 


Vous avez déjà été gueuler au cinéma parce qu'on vous impose des pubs avant le film? Quelle bande de princesse, putain.

----------


## al pacino

> Vous avez déjà été gueuler au cinéma parce qu'on vous impose des pubs avant le film?


Oui, et j'ai bifflé la caissière.

----------


## Baron

Manquerait plus qu'ils arrivent avec leur sac et le pose négligemment en disant qu'ils attendent des potes  :tired:  :crosstopic: :recycle:

----------


## Shapa

> Hahahahahahahahahahahha.


Je grossis le trait hein, mais le mec qui ne respecte pas la communauté dans laquelle il s´exprime, j´imagine qu´il ne s´attend pas a être traite avec déférence. 




> Putain mais vous êtes qui pour réclamer du respect à tout va comme ça? C'est à cause du postcount? 
> 
> 
> Vous avez déjà été gueuler au cinéma parce qu'on vous impose des pubs avant le film? Quelle bande de princesse, putain.


MMmm, quoi?

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Je grossis le trait hein, mais le mec qui ne respecte pas la communauté dans laquelle il s´exprime, j´imagine qu´il ne s´attend pas a être traite avec déférence. 
> 
> 
> 
> MMmm, quoi?


j'ai dis:

"Putain mais vous êtes qui pour réclamer du respect à tout va comme ça? C'est à cause du postcount?


Vous avez déjà été gueuler au cinéma parce qu'on vous impose des pubs avant le film? Quelle bande de princesse, putain."

----------


## Shapa

Ouais, mais je vois pas le rapport en fait...

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Bah on parlait des mecs qui balancent leur promo, donc de la pub.

---------- Post added at 10h41 ---------- Previous post was at 10h41 ----------

Là t'as le choix de pas regarder mais c'est quand même un manque de respect à ta personne.

----------


## znokiss

> Oui, et j'ai bifflé la caissière.


Sérieux, je serais modo, ça serait ban de 12h pour toute utilisation du mot "biffle" et tout autre mème pas drôle tellement il a été usé jusqu'à la peau du gland.
C'est presque plus chiant à lire que les topics de newbies en fait.

----------


## Shapa

Ahhh sur ce point précis! Ben en fait non. 

Qu´il y ait de la pub sur le forum, pour faire vivre les gens qui te proposent le service, ok. La ça serait plutôt le mec qui viens dans le ciné, qui se pose a cote de toi et qui essaye de te vendre un truc. Du coup ba non. Enfin c´est comme ça que je le vois.

----------


## znokiss

> [/COLOR]Là t'as le choix de pas regarder mais c'est quand même un manque de respect à ta personne.


 Rien à voir. Si j'avais en face de moi le mec qui fait et diffuse les pubs avant le film, je lui expliquerait que c'est de la merde et lui suggérerait qu'il peut soit les virer soit faire des pubs un peu plus intelligente (si si, y'en a des très bonnes). 

Pour les chaines Youtube c'est pareil. On a le mec qui vient poster, on est sur un fofo, on a donc le droit de lui répondre, dire qu'on trouve ça pourri voir poster des gifs d'ourson. Il posterait la chaine sur son blog perso avec les les comms fermés, là j'aurais rien à dire.

Je précise : 

On aurait une section "Chaines Youtube (de merde)", genre rangée à côté de la section MOBA, nickel, je ne dirais rien. 
Par contre, le mec qui vient poster son copié-collé "ma chaine de test-vidéo lol on est drôle mettai des ppouces verts" et qui dans 90% des cas ne repasse jamais, ben je trouve ça limite et dans ce genre de cas, je suis content de lui matelasser son topic.

----------


## Medjes

> Putain mais vous êtes qui pour réclamer du respect à tout va comme ça?


Chais pas, un peu d'estime de moi même, tout simplement. Si t'aime être pris pour un con, comme je le disais, libre à toi, mon grand. Moi, quand on vient tenter maladroitement de me faire prendre une vessie pour une lanterne, mon premier reflexe, c'est de m'assurer si le con en face m'a bien regardé.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Ahhh sur ce point précis! Ben en fait non. 
> 
> Qu´il y ait de la pub sur le forum, pour faire vivre les gens qui te proposent le service, ok. La ça serait plutôt le mec qui viens dans le ciné, qui se pose a cote de toi et qui essaye de te vendre un truc. Du coup ba non. Enfin c´est comme ça que je le vois.


Encore une fois on parle d'un forum ou t'as choisi de cliquer sur son post. On pourrait aussi les laisser couler en les ignorants totalement, venez pas me dire que c'est une réel pollution visuelle.

----------


## al pacino

> Sérieux, je serais modo, ça serait ban de 12h pour toute utilisation du mot "biffle" et tout autre mème pas drôle tellement il a été usé jusqu'à la peau du gland.
> C'est presque plus chiant à lire que les topics de newbies en fait.


C'était de l'humour de répétition... en référence au haut de la page  :Emo: 
C'est la première fois que j'utilise le mot biffle ici... et je me fais engueuler  ::cry::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Chais pas, un peu d'estime de moi même, tout simplement. Si t'aime être pris pour un con, comme je le disais, libre à toi, mon grand. Moi, quand on vient tenter maladroitement de me faire prendre une vessie pour une lanterne, mon premier réflexe, c'est de m'assurer si le con en face m'a bien regardé.


badass  ::o: 

En fait t'es vénère parce que t'as cliqué et que le post est nul? Mais clique pas mec. Clique pas. 
Un mec sonne a mon interphone, me demande d'ouvrir parce qu'il à oublié ses clés, puis débarque à ma porte avec des calendriers moisis, ok c'est relou.
Mais un mec qui post sur un forum.

UN FORUM LES MECS C'EST PAS LA VRAI VIE

----------


## znokiss

> C'était de l'humour de répétition... en référence au haut de la page 
> C'est la première fois que j'utilise le mot biffle ici... et je me fais engueuler


C'était pas contre toi spécifiquement. C'est juste le "biffle-là" que je voie un peu partout qui me fait à chaque fois chier un peu plus dans mon froc de rage.

----------


## al pacino

> C'était pas contre toi spécifiquement.


:smile:

Sinon, faudrait peut être trouver des variantes : cuffle, couillfle, boobifle... pour que cela soit moins redondant  ::ninja::

----------


## Yuccaman

> Je me demande comment vous le prendriez si, en arrivant dans une banque ou un autre établissement et que vous posez une question légitime puisque vous ne travaillez pas dans le domaine, en des termes peut-être approximatifs, on se foutait ouvertement de votre gueule, pour voir si vous méritez une réponse...





> UN FORUM LES MECS C'EST PAS LA VRAI VIE

----------


## Anonyme32145

> On aurait une section "Chaines Youtube (de merde)", genre rangée à côté de la section MOBA, nickel, je ne dirais rien.


Propose l'idée à la rédac. On pourrait même avoir une section "MOBA, Chaines Youtube et récits Minecraft", 3 en 1.

----------


## Karhmit

> Chais pas, un peu d'estime de moi même, tout simplement. Si t'aime être pris pour un con, comme je le disais, libre à toi, mon grand. Moi, quand on vient tenter maladroitement de me faire prendre une vessie pour une lanterne, mon premier reflexe, c'est de m'assurer si le con en face m'a bien regardé.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> quotes


Là c'était le cas du mec qui vient chercher une informations, l'autre phrase à un contexte, qui est, je résume: "moi sur le forum depuis plus longtemps donc tu me dois le respect petite merde répugnante, j'ai une estime de moi-même"

Mais sinon c'était drôle j'avoue :smile:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais faut assumer, les relous qui spamment  leur chaîne youtube ou vienne demander des trucs genre "repondez marquer ça .", on prend un certain "plaisir" à faire mumuse avec, c'est pas une question de respect ou autre connerie. Parce que sinon, suffit de :modobell: ou d'ignorer et on oublie.
Perso je m'en fous: je jouerais au teubé tant qu'il y aura des teubés en face. Ca ne sert à rien mais parfois ça détend. DEAL WITH IT  :Cigare:

----------


## Da-Soth

> UN FORUM LES MECS C'EST PAS LA VRAI VIE


Encore plus de raison pour me foutre de la gueule de l'op.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Cacao il est honnête au moins il vient pas parler de respect de la personne pour des fautes d'orthographes.

----------


## Karhmit

_Medjes est : Le Parrain_

----------


## Lt Anderson

> _Medjes est : Le Parrain_
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/kXBPg.jpg


Tu me dessines bien.

Ah zut c'est Medjes.

----------


## znokiss

Ça manque de poils qui sortent de la chemise. 
Sinon ça bute, comme d'hab.

----------


## Marchemort

C'est une question de bites dans le cul, c'est toujours ça.

----------


## Medjes

Pt'ain Pt'ain, une chance d'avoir un sous titre ! Depuis 2008 que je cours après....

Ah merde, j'ai jamais foutu le fait que je sois là depuis 2008 en avant ou dans mon argumentation...Ah putain Hyperpenguin, je suis désolé, tu vas chercher des trucs que j'ai jamais dit, chier....

Peut etre que l'ancienneté joue sur le fait qu'on va basher un peu le gus d'une certaine façon plutot que d'une autre, genre "je suis pas la depuis longtemps, mais je pense que c'est pas trop la mentalité du lieu, de venir poster ces vidéos/chaines/trucalacon"...

Respire un coup,sinon, t'sais, c'est pas super grave non  plus, je pense que machin qui cherche un emploi va s'en remettre, parait que le net c'est pas la vraie vie....

----------


## Karhmit

> Tu me dessines bien.
> 
> Ah zut c'est Medjes.


Non toi ce serait plutôt :

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Non toi ce serait plutôt : 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/1CRKY.jpg


Haha.  :^_^:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Pt'ain Pt'ain, une chance d'avoir un sous titre ! Depuis 2008 que je cours après....
> 
> Ah merde, j'ai jamais foutu le fait que je sois là depuis 2008 en avant ou dans mon argumentation...Ah putain Hyperpenguin, je suis désolé, tu vas chercher des trucs que j'ai jamais dit, chier....
> 
> Peut etre que l'ancienneté joue sur le fait qu'on va basher un peu le gus d'une certaine façon plutot que d'une autre, genre "je suis pas la depuis longtemps, mais je pense que c'est pas trop la mentalité du lieu, de venir poster ces vidéos/chaines/trucalacon"...
> 
> Respire un coup,sinon, t'sais, c'est pas super grave non  plus, je pense que machin qui cherche un emploi va s'en remettre, parait que le net c'est pas la vraie vie....


C'est mon frère ok et le chômage c'est déjà assez dur pour lui tu sais.

----------


## Medjes

Alors dans ce cas, explique lui qu'au bout de 4 ans de marketing, on devrait savoir qu'il faut soigneusement étudier la cible de sa campagne pour ne pas se planter comme un veau. 

Explique lui aussi que son frangin aurait pu un peu mieux le conseiller sur la façon de se présenter, lui qui connait si bien la communauté depuis 2006...

----------


## Dyce

> C'est mon frère ok et le chômage c'est déjà assez dur pour lui tu sais.


J'espère qu'il cherche pas à faire carriere dans la mise en scene alors.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Lol en fait c'est pas vrai hein. C'est juste que vous vous focalisez sur ce post en particulier mais je tapais plus large moi.

---------- Post added at 11h41 ---------- Previous post was at 11h41 ----------

 ::XD::

----------


## Dyce

Sac à papier tu nous as bien eu....lolz mdr....ptdr !!!!

----------


## Yuccaman

> Non mais faut assumer, les relous qui spamment  leur chaîne youtube ou vienne demander des trucs genre "repondez marquer ça .", on prend un certain "plaisir" à faire mumuse avec, c'est pas une question de respect ou autre connerie. Parce que sinon, suffit de :modobell: ou d'ignorer et on oublie.
> Perso je m'en fous: je jouerais au teubé tant qu'il y aura des teubés en face. Ca ne sert à rien mais parfois ça détend. DEAL WITH IT


Post le plus sensé de tout le débat.

----------


## Medjes

> Lol en fait c'est pas vrai hein. C'est juste que vous vous focalisez sur ce post en particulier mais je tapais plus large moi.[COLOR="Silver"]





> Sac à papier tu nous as bien eu....lolz mdr....ptdr !!!!


Oh bin mince alors! 

Je peux conserver mon nouvel avatar ou je suis obligé de l'enlever ?

----------


## Aulren

Et voila la meute a encore débordée...

Ma chaine.

----------


## eKaps

Forum CPC, la Schadenfreude illustrée  :tired:

----------


## Aulren

> Forum CPC, la Schadenfreude illustrée


Allemancisme modobell !

----------


## eKaps

Ça vaudra toujours mieux que les godwins puants de la mare.

----------


## Da-Soth

On tient un champion.

----------


## Nightwrath

Donnons lui une médaille.  :Emo:

----------


## kilfou

::XD::

----------


## eKaps

Faites-vous plaisir  ::lol:: 

C'est mignon, ils viennent tous ensemble  :Emo:

----------


## Da-Soth

non non. Pas d'esprit de meute ici.

----------


## kilfou



----------


## Aulren

> Faites-vous plaisir 
> 
> C'est mignon, ils viennent tous ensemble


Cette remarque nous rappelle les heures les plus sombres de notre histoire.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Tant d'ondes négatives en ces temps de Téléthon.  :Emo:

----------


## znokiss

> Donnons lui une médaille.


 Ou un pins.

----------


## callicles

> Ça vaudra toujours mieux que les godes puants de la mare.


Vois ça avec Niouxy, nous on touche pas ces choses-là.  ::O:

----------


## eKaps

Sans gifs d'ourson vous êtes plus lents quand même  :;):

----------


## Nightwrath

C'est bien , la condescendance est le dernier rempart des imbéciles. :smile:

----------


## Aulren

La bave du crapaud n’atteint pas la blanche colombe.

----------


## znokiss

Par contre, il lui arrive parfois de me chatouiller le colon.

----------


## Da-Soth

On avait dit pas d'esprit de meute.  :Emo: 

Et sinon vous pensez quoi de l'acharnement thérapeutique ?

----------


## Nightwrath

Ca y est ça déborde.  :Emo:

----------


## Aulren

> Bon, j'avais raison, cette mare pue.

----------


## znokiss

Et on se marre plus.

----------


## callicles

:^_^:

----------


## Aulren

> 


 :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> non non. Pas d'esprit de meute ici.


Si y'avait de l'esprit dans la Mare, ça se saurait.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Lt Anderson

En plus si je me rappelle bien c'est Clad qui a lancé ça.






















Hein?...

----------


## Dyce

> En plus si je me rappelle bien c'est Clad qui a lancé ça.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoi....faut repondre maintenant ???

----------


## Lt Anderson

Non.
Juste un rappel.


Mais j'ai senti un souffle bovin dans mon dos.

----------


## Aulren

> Non.
> Juste un rappel.
> 
> 
> Mais j'ai senti un souffle bovin dans mon dos.


C'est pas le souffle d'une meute plutôt ?

----------


## Eradan

> En plus si je me rappelle bien c'est Clad qui a lancé ça.
> 
> Hein?...


Suffit de le pendre par les couilles, ça marche bien en général.

'Tain, j'avais loupé le drama du mois.

----------


## Darkath

Le plus gros troll du thread quand même c'est Clad. Il ouvre un thread a la noix, et après ne vient pas participer a la "discussion".

Successful Clad is successful.

----------


## Eradan

Regarde la liste des topics qu'il a commencé, il a l'habitude de la chose. Comme je disais, il suffit de le pendre par les couilles.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Regarde la liste des topics qu'il a commencé, il a l'habitude de la chose. Comme je disais, il suffit de le pendre par les couilles.


Non, dit-lui que chez les centristes y'a des anciens fachos.

----------


## chipolata

Je me fais pourrir régulièrement, car j'ai une orthographe mauvaise et des connaissances douteuses en conjugaison, j'assume même si parfois cela me gonfle. Je rêve d'un correcteur orthographique et conjugaison top, mais bon je fais avec.

Ce qui est consternant c'est l'égo qui transpire de certaine remarque, le reste est souvent du tacle gentillet, au pire une bifle, les analphabètes en donne aussi  ::P:  . Je lisais le Forum bien avant de poster et savait que je descendais dans l’arène des « mensa-boy ».  ::trollface::

----------


## Dyce

Tu cherches à te faire ban par Zno ?  :tired:

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Oui, il est très tentant de rentrer dans le mou de ces types qui débarquent ici en pensant qu'ils vont pouvoir créer des topics pour tout et n'importe quoi.
Mais n'oubliez pas qu'il est préférable de nous avertir plutôt que de risquer des heures/jours au trou parce que vous êtes allés trop loin.
N'oubliez pas non plus que la charte est très claire, même en présence d'un topic teubé : "pas d'humiliation des nouveaux arrivants et des néophytes".

Pour répondre à Clad : vous n'aurez jamais assez de poids pour faire comprendre à un "nouveau" qu'il est complètement à coté de la plaque et que la Charte n'est pas un topic créé dans le vent. Tirer la modo-bell reste la meilleure solution ; on se chargera de virer les indésirables ainsi que leurs topics si c'est nécessaire. Un avertissement aura toujours plus d'impact qu'une explication gentillette (et encore, quand tu vois ce qui nous revient dans la tronche après avoir sanctionné, tu te dis que certains sont irrécupérables).

----------


## Eradan

> (et encore, quand tu vois ce qui nous revient dans la tronche après avoir sanctionné, tu te dis que certains sont irrécupérables).


J'ai un fichier texte des plus beaux mps d'insultes que j'ai reçu après avoir modéré des gens, je le relis parfois pour le plaisir.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> J'ai un fichier texte des plus beaux mps d'insultes que j'ai reçu après avoir modéré des gens, je le relis parfois pour le plaisir.


Tu veux pas nous les partager ? Nous les twitter ? Les publier chez la Pleiade ?

----------


## Eradan

Impossible, je suis sous NDA :teaserpupute:

----------


## Grosnours

> Je me fais pourrir régulièrement, car j'ai une orthographe mauvaise et des connaissances douteuses en conjugaison, j'assume même si parfois cela me gonfle. Je rêve d'un correcteur orthographique et conjugaison top, mais bon je fais avec.
> 
> Ce qui est consternant c'est l'égo qui transpire de certaine*s* remarque*s*, le reste est souvent du tacle gentillet, au pire une bifle, les analphabètes en donne*nt* aussi  . Je lisais le F*f*orum bien avant de poster et savait*s* que je descendais dans l’arène des « mensa-boy*s* ».


 ::siffle::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Va redresser ton économie au lieu de donner des leçons d'orthographe  :tired:

----------


## Grosnours

Sans s orthographe, il n'y en a qu'une. Et puis c’était principalement de la grammaire.
 ::trollface::

----------


## chipolata

Reste tranquille ou j'appelle Steevy, il a plus bourriquet .

----------


## mescalin

Clad est vivant !  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Sans s orthographe, il n'y en a qu'une. Et puis c’était principalement de la grammaire.


Je hais les profs  :tired:

----------


## Bibule

Si encore c'était du sain acharnement, breveté Mare et orienté sur les idiots (exemple : ekaps), ça irait, mais c'est du réchauffé et du même moisi, à ce compte-là mieux vaut en effet leur foutre la paix et se contenter de modobell, ça fera diversion.

----------


## eKaps

> C'est bien , la condescendance est le dernier rempart des imbéciles. :smile:

----------


## Karhmit

Et sinon des fois eKaps, tu causes ou tu ne fais que citer les autres ou poster des memes ?

----------


## eKaps

Aujourd'hui, pour avoir sorti Godwin, j'ai dû être un imbécile, un idiot et aller me faire enculer. Comment veux-tu que j'aie le temps d'écrire.

----------


## Bibule

> Aujourd'hui, pour avoir sorti Godwin, j'ai dû être un imbécile, un idiot et aller me faire enculer.


Oh la la pas que, pas que  :^_^:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Bon, il est où Clad?

----------


## Karhmit

> Aujourd'hui, pour avoir sorti Godwin, j'ai dû être un imbécile, un idiot et aller me faire enculer. Comment veux-tu que j'aie le temps d'écrire.


Bah ch'ais pas... Ils font comment les Français ?

----------


## chipolata

> Aujourd'hui, pour avoir sorti Godwin, j'ai dû être un imbécile, un idiot et aller me faire enculer. Comment veux-tu que j'aie le temps d'écrire.


Je prend 2 hiboux et je retiens une casserole, Kamoulox  ::rolleyes::

----------


## johnclaude

> j'utilise le mot biffle ici... et je me fais engueuler


 Erreur classique du débutant: quand il est question de biffle, on n'utilise pas de mot mais sa bite.
 ::trollface::

----------


## Baron

> Oui, il est très tentant de rentrer dans le mou de ces types qui débarquent ici en pensant qu'ils vont pouvoir créer des topics pour tout et n'importe quoi.
> Mais n'oubliez pas qu'il est préférable de nous avertir plutôt que de risquer des heures/jours au trou parce que vous êtes allés trop loin.
> N'oubliez pas non plus que la charte est très claire, même en présence d'un topic teubé : "pas d'humiliation des nouveaux arrivants et des néophytes".
> 
> Pour répondre à Clad : vous n'aurez jamais assez de poids pour faire comprendre à un "nouveau" qu'il est complètement à coté de la plaque et que la Charte n'est pas un topic créé dans le vent. Tirer la modo-bell reste la meilleure solution ; on se chargera de virer les indésirables ainsi que leurs topics si c'est nécessaire. Un avertissement aura toujours plus d'impact qu'une explication gentillette (et encore, quand tu vois ce qui nous revient dans la tronche après avoir sanctionné, tu te dis que certains sont irrécupérables).


Je m'inscris en faux  :tired: 

Je préfère rebondir à coup de tirades enlevées et vérifier la capacité d'adaptation du dit nouveau à une situation inopportune. C'est comme ça qu'on arrive à lancer de vrais talents, comme à la Nouvelle Star...  :Emo:

----------


## Karhmit

A quel moment tu fais ça toi ?

----------


## Baron

Ici c'est moi qui pose les questions  :tired:

----------


## Sk-flown

> Mais en même temps, ça enlève une occasion de bannir sk-flown... Je suis immortel


Je promets que le prochain qui fait un post de deux lignes avec demande de like-pouce ou je sais pas quoi, je lui dits que même sans cliquer sur son lien je trouve que c'est le plus grand génie que la terre ait jamais porté et qu'il nous éclaire de par sa seule présence sur notre humble forum, sans ironie.

----------


## ducon

> Bon, il est où Clad?


Demande à eKaps ?




> Aujourd'hui, pour avoir sorti Godwin, j'ai dû être un imbécile, un idiot et aller me faire enculer. Comment veux-tu que j'aie le temps d'écrire.


 ::siffle::

----------


## Clad

> Le plus gros troll du thread quand même c'est Clad. Il ouvre un thread a la noix, et après ne vient pas participer a la "discussion".


Ben... peut etre parce que j'ai deja donne mes arguments ? Un topic c'est pas un reverbere, c'est pas le derniere qui pisse dessus qui a gagne.

Et ca me gonfle un tantinet cette manie de crier au troll a chaque message un peu polemique. Ou alors on inscrit dans la charte qu'il est interdit de parler d'autre chose que de la pluie et du beau temps.

----------


## Dyce

> Ben... peut etre parce que j'ai deja donne mes arguments ? Un topic c'est pas un reverbere, c'est pas le derniere qui pisse dessus qui a gagne.


</p> 
Alors pourquoi remettre de l'huile sur le feur, en remontant ce topic qui n'était plus actif depuis 3-4 jours  :tired:

----------


## Aulren

Parce que "c'est le derniere qui pisse dessus qui a gagne."

----------


## LaVaBo

> Le plus gros troll du thread quand même c'est Clad. Il ouvre un thread a la noix, et après ne vient pas participer a la "discussion".
> 
> Successful Clad is successful.





> </p> 
> Alors pourquoi remettre de l'huile sur le feur, en remontant ce topic qui n'était plus actif depuis 3-4 jours


Bon mec, t'as le choix, soit tu la fermes et t'es un troll, soit tu l'ouvres, et t'es un troll. La boucle est bouclée, la mare se marre, et l'inspiration me fait défaut pour une troisième expression qui conclurait cette phrase avec classe et distinction.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

...la mare se marre et le débordement déborde ?

----------


## Dar

Elle est belle la meute, 5 pages de flood messieurs je ne vous félicite pas ! ::(:

----------


## Goji

La meute, la meute, un beau troupeau oui !

----------


## Darkath

> Ben... peut etre parce que j'ai deja donne mes arguments ? Un topic c'est pas un reverbere, c'est pas le derniere qui pisse dessus qui a gagne.
> 
> Et ca me gonfle un tantinet cette manie de crier au troll a chaque message un peu polemique. Ou alors on inscrit dans la charte qu'il est interdit de parler d'autre chose que de la pluie et du beau temps.


Y'a un gouffre entre "avoir le dernier mot a tout prix" et "ne pas participer du tout a une discussion après l'avoir soi même lancé" (et ne revenir up le topic que 2 jours après que la discussion soit terminée  ::rolleyes:: ).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je grille Darkath pour le dernier mot  :Cigare:

----------


## Aulren

> Je grille Darkath pour le dernier mot


C'est vraiment puérile ce genre de pratique.






mot

----------


## Eradan

Tout à fait.

----------


## Baron

Bon...  :tired:

----------


## Aulren

Sérieusement ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bon...


Et alors, qu'est ce que tu vas nous faire ? Un contrôle fiscal ?

Oh oh oh même pas peur  :Cigare:

----------


## Aulren

Toi tu vas avoir des problèmes.

----------


## Clad

> Je vous demande de vous arreter.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Je remets une pièce dans la machine, continuez !

----------


## Eradan

> Je jure de me pendre par les couilles si vous continuez!

----------


## Aulren

> Parce que "c'est le derniere qui pisse dessus qui a gagne."

----------


## al pacino

> Bon...





> Sérieusement ?





> Tout à fait.

----------


## Aulren

>

----------


## Clad

> Et il jura, mais un peu tard, qu'on ne l'y rependrais plus.

----------


## Dar

> Banhammer incoming

----------


## znokiss



----------


## Eradan

> Et il jura, mais un peu tard, qu'on ne l'y rependrai*t* plus.

----------


## al pacino

> Et il jura, mais un peu tard, qu'on ne le pendrait plus.

----------


## Eradan

> Et il jura, mais un peu tard, qu'on ne le couperait plus.

----------


## ducon

Il te manque « deux » et « allah » pour compléter, znokiss.

----------

